# Salem State CLEP



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Civilian Law Enforcement Community Based Response Professional*
Institution:
Salem State University

Location:
Salem, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/18/2020

Type:
Full-Time

ID: 2020-2362

State Title: Staff Assistant

Job Category: Administrator

Department: University Police

Pay Basis: Yearly

Enter the Compensation Range for Applicants to View (Required for Administrator & Classified Positions)
$50,000 to $52,000

General Statement of Duties:
The civilian law enforcement community based response professional (CLEP) is a full-time, civilian university police (UP) position, which includes a mixture of daytime and evening shifts and the ability to be on call. The CLEP is a daily resource to UP and is responsible for serving as instructor, consultant, liaison, ambassador, advocate and victim servicer. The CLEP will represent UP while actively participating with student life, residential life, campus multidisciplinary teams and on and off campus community groups as well as partnering with initiatives intended to address matters involving mental health, substance abuse, crime victims, and people or groups feeling marginalized. The CLEP may work alone periodically or alongside officers assigned to community engagement, quality of life issues and crime prevention.

Please Note: Salem State University and the APA union (this position is a member of this bargaining unit), have come to an agreement on a furlough program for fiscal year 2021. As such, APA and NUP (non-unit professional) employees will take up to four (4) weeks of furlough in FY21. In addition, it is expected that APA and NUP employees will take at least two (2) weeks of furlough, but no more than three (3) weeks, by January 2, 2021. Employees will work directly with their hiring managers to determine the timing of furlough weeks based on operational needs. Depending on the date of hire, furloughs may be reduced on a pro-rated basis. All questions should be referred to the human resources department.

Duties and Responsibilities:

(E) Provides ongoing training and consultation to police officers with focus on deescalation strategies, understanding mental health, addiction, inclusion, disability, trauma informed and other evolving concepts.
(E) Participate in emergency response to diverse residential college student population in cases of mental health, addiction, homelessness and other wellness check activities.
(E) Connect students with Student Life resources or processes such as care and concern, community standards, etc.
(E) Assist university police prosecutor in coordinating with the district court diversion program coordinator with respect to minor criminal matters.
(E) Develop and coordinate a restorative justice program in coordination with university police and student life.
(E) Connect students and (serve as advocate) with community resources including, court and legal resources, social services, etc.
(E) Fulfill requirements of a Responsible Employee as established by Title IX and the Violence Against Women Act.
(E) Fulfill requirements of a Campus Security Authority as established by the Jeanne Clery Act.
(E) Collaborate with student life case manager for students in crisis and students who are referred to the care and concern team. Will gather information, assist in evaluating risk, and identify appropriate next steps and document process.
(E) Collaborate with Student Life case manager to provide outreach and implement nonclinical interventions to provide support, guidance and resources to students who are experiencing personal and academic challenges or who may be at risk. This includes educating and empowering students to navigate the institution, understand university policies, access to resources and address barriers to their academic progress.
(E) Meet with students who are dealing with personal challenges that are impacting their academic participation and performance, including students whom are crime victims. Discuss options and facilitate communication with faculty, academic advising, and enrollment management and the student or family member when appropriate.
(E) Provides consultation, training and recommendations to the campus community on responding to students of concern and addressing student needs.
(E) Prepare reports and related documentation regarding interactions with students and actions taken.
(E) Prepare written referrals to ensure effective coordination and collaboration with student life and other on campus partners and external partners.
(E) Maintain print and electronic materials on campus and community resources for students.
Stay current in trends of community policing, deescalation strategies, trauma informed practices, etc.
Assist student life professionals in responding to student needs and community issues, including during campus crisis or tragedies
Support selected wellness and university wide programs including new student orientation, move-in and Viking Plunge.
Serve on organized, departmental and campus committees as needed or required.
Perform duties as assigned.
Qualifications:
Required Qualifications:


Bachelor's degree in social work, criminal justice, counseling or a related field
Two years of experience working with a diverse young adult or college student population providing individual support
Experience responding to crisis situations, including evaluation and referrals
Experience managing confidential and private information, in accordance with FERPA
Preferred Qualifications:


Master's degree in social work, criminal justice, counseling or related field
Ability to use and maintain accurate manual and electronic records
Working Conditions:

Salem State University complies with the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) to provide reasonable accommodation to qualified applicants and employees with disabilities.

Office activities are performed in an environmentally controlled office setting subject to extended periods of sitting, keyboarding and interaction with computer equipment; occasional bending, reaching, lifting, pushing and pulling up to 5-10 pounds.

Special Instructions to Applicants:

Please apply online and attach resume and cover letter.

Employment is contingent upon a completed background and CORI check satisfactory to the university. Internal candidates are not subject to background check.

EEO Statement:
Salem State University is an equal opportunity/affirmative action employer. Persons of color, women and persons with disabilities are strongly urged to apply.

Please Note: If there is no application deadline associated with a position, it may come down at any time. Once a posting is removed, additional applications will not be accepted.

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Human Resources & Equal Opportunity
Salem State University

Online App. Form:
https://careers-salemstate.icims.com/jobs/2362/civilian-law-enforcement-community-based-response-professional/job?mode=job&iis=Job+Board&iisn=HigherEdJobs.com

Salem State University is an Equal Opportunity / Affirmative Action Employer. Persons of color, women and persons with disabilities are strongly urged to apply.
Apply through Institution's Website


----------

